# Very down.



## Jenb1 (May 6, 2012)

Hi there everyone, Firstly I'd like to say thank you to everyone who has posted stories on to this website. It is so comforting to know that there are other people who understand exactly what I'm going through.I'm a teacher in the Uk and have suffered from IBS from a very early age. I too have gone through numerous tests, hospitalisation ( due to incontinence ) and days in pain coupled with hours on the toilet! More people have examined my bottom than I would care to think of!!! I generally have a very positive outlook on my condition but recently I can feel myself slipping into a panic and depression. As I write this, I am huddled on the settee with a towel underneath me, a hot water bottle and a drink of peppermint tea and I am exceptionally fed up and down. I've spent the day in tears of pain and upset. It seems that my IBS is escalating and NOTHING is helping. What I would like advise about, is how people explain this condition to their partners!? I am in a relatively new relationship and my boyfriend just does not understand or seems to want to. I find this illness so embarrassing that I struggle to fully explain it's side effects and triggers. I'm 27 and I can't bare the thought of this illness flaring up every time I get stressed/worried yet I can't help getting stressed/worried when I don't have support.I don't normally moan..... But I am so fed up. I just want to rip my bowel out! Thank you for hearing me whine.Xx


----------



## Melly (May 1, 2012)

*


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is a brochure written by an IBS'ers especialy for the loved ones of IBS'ers. Just print it off and give it to your loved ones to read.http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdfAlso are you taking any imodium or calcium carbonate?


----------



## campjoy (Feb 17, 2012)

BQ said:


> Here is a brochure written by an IBS'ers especialy for the loved ones of IBS'ers. Just print it off and give it to your loved ones to read.http://www.ibsgroup.org/brochures/Aboutibs.pdfAlso are you taking any imodium or calcium carbonate?


----------

